# Glock 19 Gen 4 laser sights....what to get?



## croll326 (Jan 23, 2011)

Just wondering what I should be considering when looking at laser sights. I am having a hard time finding anything other than the laser that replaces the rear sight or I can get the laser max sight that replaces the recoil spring but I would have to get an adapter for the spring.


----------

